# Quando ci si mette la sf...ortuna!e il portinaio!!!!!

## Phemt

Dio disse luce... e luce fu.

L'amministratore del palazzo disse..via la luce...ma il portinaio si dimenticò di avvisare prima   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

e il pc saltò!!!!!

Tornata la luce ho avviato la mia gentoo...tonnellate di errori relative a /etc/modules.conf.

crrrrrrrashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

avvio dal live cd.

Sistemo il modules.conf completamente corrotto. addirittura per essere sicuro ricompilo il kernel. 

Rebooto...prego...

fiuuuu il sistema parte.

MA!!!! (c'è sempre un ma!!!)

Ma ottengo una caterva di errori da modprobe relativi a moduli non trovati... per la precisione moduli  /dev/usb/tty e /dev/tty

togliendo cupsd dal runlevel default gli errori scompaiono...

ho provato a riemergere cups, ma nada.

Non so se ridere o piangere   :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Benve

anche à me sono comparsi errori di moduli non trovati, dopo una interruzione di corrente, però tutto sembra funzionare. C'è qualcosa da fare per stare sicuri?

Ricompilo il kernel o non centra?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Già, dovete aggiungere dei moduli, per individuare quali dovete grepparli in un file contenuto in /usr/src/Documentation di cui ora però mi sfugge il nome  :Sad: 

----------

## _Echelon_

io dopo ke ho dovuto cambiare la skeda madre (assieme all'intero pc xke era fuori produzione ormai) mi sono attrezzato con un bel gruppo di continuità, ache se devo vedere come attivare l'acpi su gentozza  :Razz: )

----------

## Dani Tsevech

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/Configure.help mi pare di ricordare, prendetela con le pinze però

----------

## Ginko

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> Dio disse luce... e luce fu.
> 
> L'amministratore del palazzo disse..via la luce...ma il portinaio si dimenticò di avvisare prima   
> 
> e il pc saltò!!!!!
> ...

 

Che FS usi? Un journal FS non dovrebbe dare questi problemi.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## Phemt

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *Phemt wrote:*   Dio disse luce... e luce fu.
> 
> L'amministratore del palazzo disse..via la luce...ma il portinaio si dimenticò di avvisare prima   
> 
> e il pc saltò!!!!!
> ...

 

reiserfs

aggiornamento: rebooto il sistema e al riavvio!!!!!!!

Toh!!!

Si blocca di nuovo il kernel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ricompilo un vanilla 2.4.21

e pare (faccina che ti tocca in quel posto) che funzioni...resta il problema dei moduli...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## cerri

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> resta il problema dei moduli... 

 

Reiserfs non sembra poi cosi' stabile come tutti dicono...

CMQ: /dev non contiene moduli.

Puoi postare il tuo dmesg?

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reiserfs non sembra poi cosi' stabile come tutti dicono...
> 
> 

 

Bhe, se può servire come controparte positiva, oggi m'è saltata tre volte la corrente (sorvolo sui motivi...  :Rolling Eyes:  ) e ben tre macchine con ReiserFS non ne hanno risentito *minimamente*. Sono tornate up in pochi secondi e senza conseguenze. E questo non solo oggi, ma sempre. Secondo me a volte non dipende dal tipo di FS. Non so da cos'altro, ma non solo dal FS.

----------

## cerri

Che dire?

So solo che non e' la prima volta che si legge in questo post che fs con reiser saltano...

Forse la tua fortuna e' che le macchine non stavano facendo uso intensivo del disco...

Sembra quasi che il modo di scrivere di reiser non sia proprio cosi' tollerante ai guai... mah.

----------

## Josuke

è un errore famoso ne abbiamo parlato spesso in molti post e nell'ultimo ho pastato la soluzione che ho trovato io

edita il file /etc/devfsd.conf

e commenta la stringa

LOOKUP          .*           MODLOAD

e se all'avvio noti che ti mancano dei moduli non caricati..caricateli a mano  :Smile: 

----------

## Phemt

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Che dire?
> 
> So solo che non e' la prima volta che si legge in questo post che fs con reiser saltano...
> 
> Forse la tua fortuna e' che le macchine non stavano facendo uso intensivo del disco...
> ...

 

personalmente è la seconda volta che mi capita su due pc diversi..la prima non c'è stata niente da fare...si era corrotto mezzo filesystem... con debian

molti non hanno mai problemi è vero...però a me reiser ne ha dati parecchi... forse dipende dall'hardware...  :Neutral: 

x josu:

grazie mille per il consiglio  :Smile: 

sto compilando una cosuccia (kde  :Very Happy:  ).

Finito di fare il lavoretto rebooto e ti dico  :Smile: 

----------

## Phemt

funzia

 :Wink: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Bhe, se può servire come controparte positiva, oggi m'è saltata tre volte la corrente (sorvolo sui motivi...  ) e ben tre macchine con ReiserFS non ne hanno risentito *minimamente*. Sono tornate up in pochi secondi e senza conseguenze. E questo non solo oggi, ma sempre. Secondo me a volte non dipende dal tipo di FS. Non so da cos'altro, ma non solo dal FS.

 

Io ho fatto entrambe le esperienze simultaneamente.  :Shocked: 

All'ultimo salto di corrente, il laptop (proprio quel giorno dovevo decidere di andare solo a corrente?   :Rolling Eyes:  ) è ripartito come nulla fosse.

Su un'altra macchina ho dovuto fare un rebuild del tree a manina, sennò non partiva neanche a spararle...

Lungi da me voler aprire l'ennesimo thread di evangelizzazione sui filesystem, ma se non siete soddisfatti appieno di ReiserFS provate XFS.

Qualche problemino ce l'ha anche lui, ma sistemando per benino i parametri è molto difficile che succedano guai.

E' velocissimo e, per quella che è la mia esperienza, stabilissimo.

----------

## Benve

Ma è possibile che si "rompi" il disco fisicamente con un salto di corrente o è solo leggenda? è mai capitato

----------

## doom.it

Se vi puo consolare qualche anno fa a me è capitato, durante un tentativo disperato di recupero di un disco semi-distrutto (ah...cari dischi IBM, coi loro graziosi "TAC TAC TAC TAC TAC... CRASH!") di bruciarlo...letteralmente. 

Attaccandolo a un altro pc per cercare di recuperare qualcosa, era stato appoggiato in modo un po....empirico: non avevo visto che il simpatico hard disk poggiava coi suoi delicati "circuiti a vista" su qualcosa di metallico. Ci ha messo qualche minuto e poi............................   :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque l'effetto scenico scintilla - fumo - fiammella è davvero di prestigio.

Della serie, ok il FS, ma se il disco si spacca fisicamente (grazie di nuovo dischi IBM) o se poi sei un pirla tu (grazie al mio cervello).......

ciao

DooM

P.S. Bambini non provatelo a casa!

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Io ho visto un alimentatore letteralmente esplodere, non ho ancora capito come sia successo, meno male che non l'avevo montato io   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## HexDEF6

Beh se il discorso si butta su cosa vi e' saltato per aria io posso "vantarmi" di aver visto in casa mia, grazie a un strepitoso fulmine:

modem adsl usb

scheda video

processore

alimentatore

telefono e frigorifero

(lo so che gli ultimi due non contano molto, ma si sono bruciati tutti assieme!)

Non male come sfiga, e pensare che 2 settimane prima mi si era bruciato il monitor!!

In compenso HD mai!   :Shocked:   (cazzarola ho parlato... meglio se mi tocco)

Ciao

----------

## Josuke

hehehe le utlime parole famose   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Ma è possibile che si "rompi" il disco fisicamente con un salto di corrente o è solo leggenda? è mai capitato

 

Puo' capitare: in genere deriva o da uno sbalzo di tensione (sia quando la corrente parte ma piu' spesso quando ritorna) o da una testina che per una "schicchera" (notate il termine tecnico) decide simpaticamente di incidere nel vero senso della parola il disco.

----------

## cerri

 *http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs7/ wrote:*   

> Metadata-only journaling
> 
> Interestingly, ext3 handles journaling very differently than ReiserFS and other journaling filesystems do. With ReiserFS, XFS, and JFS, the filesystem driver journals metadata, but makes no provisions for journaling data. With metadata-only journaling, your filesystem metadata is going to be rock solid, and you will probably never need to perform an exhaustive fsck. However, unexpected reboots and system lock-ups can result in significant corruption of recently-modified data. Ext3 uses a couple of innovative solutions to avoid these problems, which we'll look at in a bit.

 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

A breve pare esca reiserfs4... stando a quel cche dicono sarà notevole   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

io cmq ci sono rimasto malissimo...  :Sad: 

Non ho mai usato reiser e probabilmente non lo usero' mai.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> io cmq ci sono rimasto malissimo... 
> 
> Non ho mai usato reiser e probabilmente non lo usero' mai.

 

Si, ma hai visto la data in cui è stato scritto quel documento che citi? A quei tempi ReiserFS non era ritenuto stabile, quindi questi discorsi avevano una logica e ragione di esistere. Ma con le release più recenti del kernel anche ReiserFS ha raggiunto l'agognata stabilità (e ha subito modifiche più o meno importanti). Dubito quindi si possa dare un giudizio su tale FS basandosi su quello che riporta quell'articolo. I "molti" problemi che sembra avere, come già dicevo non sono imho sempre legati al tipo di filesystem, e in ogni caso anche gli altri FS hanno i loro problemini ogni tanto. Quindi consiglio prudenza prima di "eliminare" un fs così categoricamente.

Uso reiser da molto ormai, e mai nessun problema (nonostante black out e compagnia). E lo uso intensamente, credimi, su workstation, desktop e server. Come per gli abiti credo dipenda dai gusti, ma in ogni caso così malvagio non è. Il Reiser4 poi promette faville (come dicevano in un post precedente).

My 2 cents.

----------

## cerri

Sorry Shev, ma quella e' una caratteristica di reiser.

 *http://www.namesys.com/faq.html wrote:*   

> ReiserFS does meta-data journaling, enabling fast crash recovery without the expense of full data journaling. There is a (separate) patch from Chris Mason that implements full data journaling for ReiserFS v3.
> 
> Note: Full data journaling is considered by many to be a good way to achieve file data integrity across system crashes. However, although file data may appear to be consistent from the kernel point of view, since there is no API exported to the userspace to control transactions, we may end-up in a situation where the application makes 2 write requests (as part of one logical transaction) but only one of these gets journaled before the system crashes. From the application point of view, we may then end up with inconsistent data in the file.
> 
> Such issues should be addressed with the upcoming ReiserFS v.4 release. Such an API will be exported to userspace and all programs that need transactions will be able to use it. 

 

Anche se reiserfs4 sara' un qualcosa di eccezionale, vedremo... per ora sono rimasto molto deluso... sopratutto perche' prima di leggere quel doc non avevo capito l'importanza e la differenza nei vari tipi di journaling.  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Sorry Shev, ma quella e' una caratteristica di reiser.
> 
> 

 

Non c'è bisogno di scusarsi  :Very Happy: 

Hai ragione in pieno (anche se ciò che chiedi è in fase di sviluppo nel nuovo Reiser se non erro), forse mi sono espresso male. Il mio discorso era indirizzato più a quelli avvenuti in questi giorni, che indicavano Reiser come non troppo affidabile, mentre non è così. La mancanza di un journaling "fisico" ha come svantaggio il fatto che non viene garantito il recupero totale dei dati su cui si stava lavorando in caso di crash improvviso, ma ciò non vuol dire che ti si "sputtana" per forza il file system se salta la corrente. I problemi riportati imho erano più causati da sforuna che da problemi del fs (testimoniato dal fatto che conosco gente che ha avuto gli stessi problemi con ext3). Poi sicuramente ciò che dici tu è sacrosanto, ma dipende anche da cosa uno predilige, se affidabilità totale (se mai esiste) o prestazioni maggiori. Questo se ho capito bene (e mi ricordo) come funziona il tutto (lessi tempo fa diversi articoli a riguardo, magari la mia memoria fa acqua più di quanto credo  :Razz:  )

In ogni caso un bell'UPS non fa mai male   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Non e' l'ups che ti salva il fs.

E' il [censored]*.  :Very Happy: 

* sinonimo = posteriore.

----------

